# Orchestral Suite by UVI Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2017)

*
Orchestral Suite by UVI Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/11/16/orchestral-suite-by-uvi-review/


Orchestral Suite by UVI is a symphonic orchestra that includes brass, percussion (atonal and pitched), strings, woodwinds, choir, and many additional instruments such as celesta, guitar, harp, harpsichord, and organ. UVI aims to deliver a complete essential orchestra with a small footprint on your PC/MAC. UVI did send me a review copy with no strings attached.







*Installation*

After purchase, you receive a registration code which you use to register the product with UVI, then you have the option to download the single file directly or by using torrent. You need to launch the iLok License Manager and activate the license that UVI has issued to you. After activation, you can use the Orchestral Suite in UVI Workstation or UVI’s Falcon. The entire orchestra in a 4.62 GB on your hard disk.

*Sound*

I did find instruments and sections that I did like, however overall the library sound to me at least dated compared to many of the available libraries in the market. There are many options today to purchase a starter library or subscribe to a whole catalog. The sound of many of the included instruments did not click with me. Having in mind that I did experience the sound of this library based on my experience and most important my personal taste you may find those included instruments more useful. I was not happy with the sound of some string and brass instruments and included sections.







*Full Review here:*
*
Orchestral Suite by UVI Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/11/16/orchestral-suite-by-uvi-review/


----------

